# Bison Neck



## Tankin (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello All, 

Just a quick question. I recently joined a local co-op through Yahoo groups, and have the opportunity to buy bison neck bones at $1.29/pound for a 50 pound case. Would this be considered an RMB or a recreational bone? Not sure exactly how large these are.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Not sure, but I would try it and find out. I wish my co-op carried bison neck bones...


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

I would consider it a RMB but you will have to look at how much meat is actually left on it.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

This would be a recreational bone. Smaller neck bones like pork necks are already very tough to eat so a much bigger bone like bison neck would be something they would most likely just chew on.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with Elaine...very hard to eat/digest and not something I'd want to 'feed' but ok for a supervised chew session. I just got a lamb neck roast and that will be pretty hard too, even if the lamb is younger.


----------



## Tankin (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for the replies! I guess I'll get a case and see what they look like.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

I guess it depends on the dog my guys go through pork and lamb necks at the same speed they go through a whole chicken. They are very soft.

With bison/beef/elk necks I have extra muscle meat to add to the diet because they usually are a lot of bone.

I know some dogs will throw up bones that are hard to digest but all my dogs seem to do well on pretty much any type of neck bones. Even my dogs that only get raw occasionally will go through a bison neck.


----------

